# Frame bag: zipper vs roll top



## KVV (May 22, 2017)

Does anybody have an experience with both?

I assume that zipper is hard to close when full and it eventually fails.

What are the downsides of the roll top? Is it less convenient to access and pack? Do those buckles on the side ever get in a way (like bumping a knee into it)?

Thanks!


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

KVV said:


> I assume that zipper is hard to close when full and it eventually fails.


I have a Bike Bag Dude frame bag. Solid piece of kit with a robust zip. Mine is always packed to the hilt so a bit of effort is required to zip it closed. No failures so far.

Very happy with the bag but then I am happy to pay for quality.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

A good place to start:

http://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking-...-roll-top-frame-bags-any-regrets-1042955.html


----------



## KVV (May 22, 2017)

Smithhammer said:


> A good place to start:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking-...-roll-top-frame-bags-any-regrets-1042955.html


Good read. Thank you!


----------



## OilcanRacer (Jan 4, 2008)

Zipper will eventually fail. Usually when you need them most. I have gone to roll top or some kind of rolling closure, much better.


----------

